# Lost Dog, Please help if you can



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

A buddy of mine had his dog run off on him up in the New Rockford area. There is a $250.00 reward if you know of anyone up in that area if you could put the word out

Clay is a tall thin yellow lab Male. Very Friendly. Have them call Mason @ 701-650-8609

Thanks


----------

